# Outdoor Auto's



## Waspfire (May 15, 2009)

These are couple pictures of my auto ak-47 growing outdoors.
Thyey where giving 24/7 light till sex showed then i tossed them outside 
There going on there 4th week of flowering i know they dont look as good as most of the other members here and probly would of been better if i kep them inside for the entire grow but wanted to see what u can expect with them outside.They have only had worm castings and 0-12-0 bonemeal the entire grow so probly could of done other things to increase the yield but wanted to see how they would do with just the bare essentials tho the pictures dont show it cause of my crappy camera there covered in trichs, looks like somone poured sugar on them


----------



## ganjadude11 (May 15, 2009)

nice, im growing tundra right now from dutch passion and am going to do the same thing im going to give them about 1 more week indoors then im gonna throw them outside to have them finish flowering, we could compare our finished products


----------



## ganjadude11 (May 15, 2009)

what size pots are you using?


----------



## Waspfire (May 15, 2009)

thanks ganja

i also did a test with 4 other ak-47 auto's instead of starting them out under 24/7 lighting till sex showed i put them outside from seed and as u can see in this picture its like 4-5 inches tall lol and the others up above are around 22-26 inches tall.I went ahead pulled 3 of the 4 cause they where so scrawny looking i kept one that i have now put back inside under 24/7 lighting to see what it will do wish my cam didnt suck cause this little guy is covered in trichs:hubba:


----------



## Waspfire (May 15, 2009)

ganjadude11 said:
			
		

> what size pots are you using?


 
For the plants in the first pictures i use these here is a link to where i got the idea to use them
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29943


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2009)

Nice plants.  I wish mine looked as good


----------



## BagSeed (May 16, 2009)

How long did it take them to show sex indoors? I got 3 auto-ak plants that have been outdoors their whole life. They are about 5 weeks old and my biggest one (a male) is about 10 inches tall. My others are a little smaller, one is about 6-8 inches and the other is about 4-6 inches. I just built a gro-box that they can get about 6 inches tall in so hopefully that helps them a lot.


----------



## Waspfire (May 16, 2009)

3 weeks for me to show sex and by then they where about 6-8in tall once they started flowering the growth spurt kicked in.Also the tallest of my plants didnt show sex for like 4 weeks was odd but then it finally kicked the pistils out but its like 4-5 inches taller then the rest of my girls its the one int he 3 picture at the top of the page 
I have them in 5 liters pots the tall skinny square ones.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 17, 2009)

They look beautiful WF.


----------



## Peha (May 18, 2009)

very nice plants m8!


----------



## Waspfire (May 28, 2009)

Well here is a update on my girls finally got a buddy to bring his camera over 
getting close to being done i belive  just got a scope today, i belive i am going to give her another week and see how the trich's look 

last picture is of my afghan kush thats also outside and still flowering wiht no signs of reveg yet


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 28, 2009)

That looks great! I just ordered some autos and will be growing them outside from seed. I have about 13 hours of sun light outside right now, hopefully that makes them big enough before they bud.


----------



## Waspfire (May 28, 2009)

few more pictures


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 29, 2009)

Hello FLA 

Wow, they are really growing great!

It looks like you have always had a green thumb and only needed a little push 

Well done :aok:

eace:


----------



## Waspfire (May 29, 2009)

thanks bro u have been a big help


----------



## gump0022 (May 29, 2009)

how long is the seedling stage for auto hindu kush


----------



## Waspfire (May 29, 2009)

how long is the seedling stage for auto hindu kush

no clue bro these where my first go at auto's and there ak-47's and they showed sex at around 21 days and have been flowering ever since 
there at 65 days old now and i belive thye have week or two left for there done.I will be ordering the ak-47xhindu kush for my next go with Auto's 
And i took a sample bud one of the lower branches last nite and quick dried it all i can tell u is after smoking that i cant wait for the final product:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 29, 2009)

gump0022 said:
			
		

> how long is the seedling stage for auto hindu kush


 
Auto is Auto, they all follow the same regime of males usually show sex at 10-15 days and fems like to take it slower and show their sex at 15-20 days.

Once sex is seen, your in flower!

Im growing some now, if you want to see what a 3 week old Hindu Kush looks like, I will go and take a picture.

As advertised, they grow a lot smaller than other Auto's and are couchlock 95%.

Hard hitting face slapping 'Super Size Zombie Me'

eace:


----------



## Waspfire (May 29, 2009)

well i have trimmed one while still in the pot but i swear i am doing it wrong can anyone tell me if messed it up.growing is the easy part now i am at the stage where i rely on you guys for help i plan on letting her sit in the dark for 48 hours then cutting her and  then starting the drying process is this ok to do or should i cut it and hang it now?But trimming her like this have i effected her in anyway?I read that letting it sit in full darkness before cutting and hanging helps is this true?Since i have trimmed her will this hurt the trichs and make them start to degrade or what sorry for all the questions a newb when it comes to this part of the process, when i do cut her i will have her hung in complete darkness and temps will be around 72f humiduty in the 40% range is this ok for drying?

here is few pictures of her since the butchering


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 29, 2009)

Well you did it now, it's worthless, you might as well chop it and send it to me for proper disposal.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 30, 2009)

Looks oddly naked  

But you did a great job of it 

eace:


----------



## Waspfire (May 30, 2009)

thanks guy's 

i left it in the pot and have it in total darkness right now should i go ahead and cut her down and hang it or let it stay in the pot in the dark for a few more days?The top part is as hard as rock not bad seeing as that one was flowered under CFL's and my other 3 where done outside


----------



## StoneyBud (May 31, 2009)

Outstanding looking plant! I think it's so cool to have such compact little ladies. What a neat idea.

It looks like you grew them perfectly.

Great job!


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2009)

Excellent!  Fantastic!  Now this is what it is all about, GREAT JOB!


----------



## Waspfire (May 31, 2009)

Thank you TCBUD and STONEY
coming from u guys that means alot to me


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice grow Bro:holysheep:


----------

